# What went WRONG???



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

1st off, I want to say thank you to all that have helped us out these past few months with all your knowledge and know how. You guys have really helped us out with our new/used camper. We nevered owned one before, and we really appreciate all your help!

Ok, we bought this being there was no bypass valve for the water heater:
Note: there are shut off valves on the other side, where the brass fittings are.













We watched several videos on how to winterize your RV. Emptied all the water, etc.

Well, my husband started to suck up the anti freeze using the pump in the camper. All went well and all faucets turned pink with the anti freeze. 2 gallons was used, and we are sure all the lines have anti freeze in.

All of a sudden, anti freeze starts pouring out the front bottom of the camper, and all on the right side of the inside of the camper.
Down it ran, under the sink, stove, comode, and almost to the back of the camper.

What happened??


----------

